# Cepheid Chorus Level Mod?



## Flying (May 21, 2021)

I know it's not been released yet, but can this be easily modded to have a level control like the CE2B?

I think it's just a variable resister between the effect and the input of the output half of the opamp.









						Cepheid Chorus - PedalPCB.com
					

Compare to Boss CE-2 Chorus




					www.pedalpcb.com


----------



## Flying (May 21, 2021)

I have a Mooer Ensemble King, and rarely have the level much above half way. I guess I can't quite commit to a 100% 80’s sound


----------



## Robert (May 21, 2021)

The Caesar already has a blend control.   Aside from a few added controls it's virtually the same circuit.

(of course there's no reason you couldn't add it to the Cepheid if you wanted to)


----------



## Flying (May 21, 2021)

Thanks, I didn't know that, for some reason I thought it was based on the Small Clone!


----------



## varlogtim (Jun 9, 2021)

I was curious about this as well. I currently use a mix pedal for my choruses. It would be nice to have a mix between full clean and full vibrato.

So, the Caesar a Cepheid with a blend knob? I suppose the lag is the delay time?

It is looking like if I wanted to modify the Cepheid to have a blend knob I could just put a 100K LIN pot at:
POT1 @ R34-2
POT2 @ R34-1
POT3 @ R35-1

Could we have a picture of which pins are which in R34 and R35? I guess I could trace the PCB.


----------



## Flying (Jun 10, 2021)

If you have a look at MB Pork Barrel https://www.madbeanpedals.com/projects/_folders/FilterMod/schematics/PorkBarrel2019.gif

You can see how he's implemented it, but I don't understand how it works, I thought it would just be one end of the pot has the dry signal, the other has the wet signal and the wiper is the output. But he's put the bias voltage on the wiper.

TonePad does it differently, it's on the second page. http://www.tonepad.com/getFile.asp?id=101

It would be very interesting to see how it's achieved on the Caesar chorus.


----------



## irvmuller (Jun 10, 2021)

I play bass and love the Chorus on The Arachnid and Pythagorus. It has a blend for the effected and original signal and sounds VERY Good.


----------



## Robert (Jun 12, 2021)

The Caesar blend is similar to the Pork Barrel.     Different values but the topology is the same.


----------

